# im getting better...



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

more flight shots, finally satisfied with pic quality
Dally  shes still my only flighted bird, tsuka still growing in his flights.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

All I can say is wow those are really good!!!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

thanks ive been practising over the last few months. shes fast and getting faster


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Great pics i would love a decent camera and without setting the settings each time


----------



## RentalWhisper (Sep 10, 2010)

Second ones my favourite. Love em!


----------



## beckins (Jul 30, 2010)

wow they are amazing  i have tried getting shots of my birds and its sooooooooooo hard! you must take thousands to get those good ones! which model of kodak is it your using? i want it!


----------



## beckins (Jul 30, 2010)

i love the third one down, makes me chuckle!


----------



## sissy (Sep 21, 2010)

Great pictures!!


----------



## Clawsworth (Nov 9, 2009)

I am also curious which camera and settings you are using for those. I can't ever seem to get pics like that, they look great!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

She uses kodak easyshare c713 http://www.talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=17320&highlight=camera they are great pics that's why i want another camera


----------



## Eshana (Jan 3, 2011)

Those are amazing!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

beckins said:


> wow they are amazing  i have tried getting shots of my birds and its sooooooooooo hard! you must take thousands to get those good ones! which model of kodak is it your using? i want it!


i use a kodak easyshare c713. its an older model. 7 mp. 3x optical zoom. its not the best camera, but i love it. cheap too. i believe it sells now for around 60 dollars... i bought it 2 years ago for 150!


----------



## sweetnsour924 (Oct 20, 2010)

One word.... AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

thanks. i cant wait to get tsuka when he finally flies...


----------

